

InfoWorld Noise - jgrahamc

Since I cruise the New page fairly regularly I've noticed that one user is submitting a lot of InfoWorld stories that rarely get voted up. (See http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ccraigIW)<p>There are some gems there, but perhaps we should encourage this user to slow down a bit and submit less stories after considering which ones are likely to be a hit.<p>For example, there's a story on New right now about haptics (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=400944) which reads like a press release that's been reformatted into a story.  This has little value to HN.<p>In fact, it is a press release reformatted into a story: here's the press release http://www.sensable.com/pr_20081216OH3/news-press-detail.htm.
======
icey
I hate it when people register here and just start spamming submissions
without ever commenting on _anything_. It seems like the people who actively
participate in the community here are the ones most likely to have solid
submissions.

On the other hand, this submitter seems like pure SEO BS.

------
arockwell
The best way to handle bad submissions is to simply ignore them, which is what
seems to be already happening. Don't comment on them or vote them up.

~~~
jgrahamc
Not true if the volume of submissions is high. The New page is fairly short
and knowing that x% is automatically rubbish is very annoying.

~~~
arockwell
Its certainly annoying, but telling a spammer to stop spamming is unlikely to
work.

------
trezor
I find most InfoWorld content worthless. Either it's shallow or formatted over
multiple pages you have to click your way trough and the site as a whole just
doesn't seem to have much of substance at all.

Good job on confirming the press-release. I've had that suspicion for quite a
few "articles" there.

~~~
jgrahamc
Here's my blog write up of the similarity between the article and the press
release. It's pretty blatant: [http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/12/how-to-write-
infoworld-artic...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/12/how-to-write-infoworld-
article.html)

